# Need color help with nubian buckling



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello! I've been lurking for awhile now and have my first post finally! I was hoping someone would be able to help me figure out the color of my nubian buckling. I clipped him a couple days ago so I could get a good picture to put him up for sale and as I was clipping I noticed he turned into a different color then he was before! I've had nubians for years now but never this color. I was thinking maybe a buckskin with swiss marking? And of course with frosted ears and such. Or maybe chamois? I'm just not too sure and I want to get him registered soon for selling him. Here is a couple not too good pictures. The one was my attempt to set him up and take a picture at the same time which doesn't work too well lol. But it shows off his color pretty well!. Thank you so much!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nubians are different than other breeds. What you were saying above is for Nigerians and Alpines. 

On colored Nubians the trim is expected but, they want a color/marking description so... This boy is...

Brown with black trim, minimal partial belt, swiss markings (this is the white face stripes), white feet on front, white crown and tail tip, frosted ears and nose.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have a picture of him before he was clipped by chance?


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

He's not really brown though, more of a tan, grey, chocolatey color. And his "belt" and face stripes aren't white, they're a lighter tan/cream color which it why I was unsure of his color, though he does have a white spot right next to his cream belt color which makes it hard to tell apart. I know the usual black trim, frosting, etc. I guess I should have specified body color lol. The pictures aren't the best I know so that doesn't help. And I know that buckskin is generally a nigerian color I just used it as a closest that I could describe it as and posted to see what others thought to help me figure it out  
Unfortunately not. Before clipping he actually looked two toned. He was a kind of red/tan on his back end and his whole front looked to be a lighter tan. And it was after I clipped him that most of his body turned into this darker tan, grey, buckskiny color and his light tan turned into the shading around his shoulders/flank area


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The pigment close to his his skin means little really, it hasn't grown out in the sun yet. Swiss stripes can be white, tan, or grey, no problem there. If you disagree that he is partially belted then put misc. spots. He will more than likely be the below color when he's an adult.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If he looked like a two tone chamoise before you clipped him, then that is what his color is. A broken two-tone chamoise. You go by the color they are before you clip them. So if he was a two tone before he was clipped, and he has the random white on him, the broken term covers any splashes of white.
Broken Two-Tone Chamoise, that's all you have to put.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Except he's not an Alpine :lol:


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

I was talking to a goat friend of mine and she suggested maybe a strawberry red. What do you think if that? He was that reddish/tan color unclipped.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you know what color his parents are?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd go with what goathiker said. I had a buck colored almost exactly like that and the registry didn't have an issue with him being described that way.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are fancy Nubian colors from The Whole Goat Catalog. 

White: also off-white, ivory

Silver: a lustrous grayish white or whitish gray, color of metallic silver

Cream: yellowish white, light tint of yellow or buff

Lemon: clear, light yellow

Golden: also gold

Wheaten: fawn or pale yellow

Apricot: pinkish yellow or yellowish pink

Mustard: yellowish brown

Biscuit: pale brown

Fawn: light yellowish brown

Fallow: pale yellow, light brown

Beige: very light brown, light gray with brownish tinge

Tan: light brown

Buff: yellowish brown of medium to dark tan

Tawny: dark yellowish or dull yellowish brown

Bronze: a metallic brownish color

Honey

Cinnamon

Sandy: yellowish red

Copper: metallic reddish-brown

Sorrel: light reddish brown

Bay: reddish brown

Red

Rust Red: reddish yellow; reddish brown

Ruby Red: deep red; carmine

Mahogany: reddish brown

Liver: dark reddish brown

Chocolate: dark brown

Dark Brown

Coffee brown

Dun: dull, grayish brown

Light Gray

Mouse: dark brownish gray

Gray: color of ash

Grizzle: gray, devoid of hue

Iron gray: silver-white metallic gray

Slate gray: a dull dark bluish gray

Blue: dark gray

Sable: dark brown, almost black

Black: ebony


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Great list! Every time I tried to look for something about nubian colors to see if I could find one similar to his color I never could find anything useful that didn't have just the normal swiss/moon spots/ solid etc. I have a couple quick pictures of his parents that arent the best but you should be able to see their color pretty good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Except he's not an Alpine :lol:


It doesn't matter! :lol: I always used the same terms for my Nubians as I did my Alpines :lol:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've made up colrs and they went with it! lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no idea what one of Nigerian doe's is. I registered her as "grey and light brown with a little white". Not very sophisticated, but it got the job done.


----------

